# He's Baaacccckkk!



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Well my turkey I shot last year here in Michigan finally came home yesterday. This is the pose that made him a rockstar! He learned love will get ya in trouble everytime. LOL


----------



## chdlucas (Sep 26, 2008)

Pike Eyes said:


> Well my turkey I shot last year here in Michigan finally came home yesterday. This is the pose that made him a rockstar! He learned love will get ya in trouble everytime. LOL


Very nice looking mount you got there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice, have not seen a mount with the neck streched like that very cool.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I was just talking to our taxidermist yesterday about my son's bird and he mentioned a cool mount, it having them gobbling. My son wants a full strut which is fine with me, his bird, his money but I told him to at least listen to the taxidermist and let him show you some different options before making that decision. After seeing yours I'll push a little harder. VERY NICE.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. I really happy how he turned out. It is the most favorite hunt all species all time. He was a great bird to mount. Hey and now I have someone to watch tv with. lol


----------

